# How long before your body stops producing test



## Franklin Yeti (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, quick question.  I have taken a couple of shots of TRT and was curious how long it takes for your body to shut down production of it's natural testosterone production?  Anyone have any idea.  The two shots have been 200mgs and 100mgs of Test C.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Everyone is different but within two weeks you'd be shut down pretty good.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Everyone is different but within two weeks you'd be shut down pretty good.



yep.....maybe 3.  

dose will determine a lot too.


----------



## snake (Sep 9, 2015)

It's a slow tapper but 2-3 weeks. I think that's why the Dr. has you back in about 4 weeks when starting TRT. S(he) wants to make sure it's only the injection and you're leveled out.


----------

